# Gewinde Abdruck im hinterbau



## PowerDreamer (7. April 2020)

Moin zusammen, wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen, hat sich das Gewinde in den Rahmen eingearbeitet... Frage von mir, warum ist das so, auf der Seite der Kassette, ist eine Art Führungshülse, also kein Gewinda, dass übersteht.. Ist das so normal oder gibt es hier einen Fehler? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## PhatBiker (7. April 2020)

Überlege doch mal wo das Hinterrad sein Lastpunkt zum Rahmen hin hat.

Na, kommt es . . . ?

Genau, das Hinterrad bzw die Achse liegt mit dem Gewinde im Ausfallende.
Ergo, es können Abdrücke entstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (7. April 2020)

und wenn ich mir den Rost an der Achse so anschaue...solltest Du mal darüber nachdenken Deinem Material deutlich mehr Pflege und Wartung zukommen zu lassen.
denn sowas wie auf den Bildern passiert nicht von heut auf morgen


----------



## PowerDreamer (7. April 2020)

@PhatBiker stell doch den "Klugscheißer Modus" bitte aus, kommentier vernünftig und respektvoll.. Sonst kannst du es gerne unter meinen Post bleiben lassen... 

@Wolfplayer Danke für die Pflegetipps ?


----------



## Toolkid (7. April 2020)

PowerDreamer schrieb:


> @PhatBiker stell doch den "Klugscheißer Modus" bitte aus, kommentier vernünftig und respektvoll.. Sonst kannst du es gerne unter meinen Post bleiben lassen...


Wenn dir jemand hilft, sagt man danke und beschwert sich nicht.


----------



## PhatBiker (8. April 2020)

PowerDreamer schrieb:


> @PhatBiker stell doch den "Klugscheißer Modus" bitte aus, kommentier vernünftig und respektvoll.. Sonst kannst du es gerne unter meinen Post bleiben lassen...


Es soll zum Nachdenken anregen . . .

Wenn ein dann selber nix einfällt, schreibt man.
Überall wo ein Gewinde aufliegt gibt es Abdrücke, in Alu manchmal auch sehr tief.
Dein "Problem" ist so offensichtlich das selbst mein 12 jähriger drauf kommt.
Okay, der Satz war jetzt doof . . .


----------



## PowerDreamer (8. April 2020)

@PhatBiker Dein Problem ist es, dass du Fragen versuchst zu beantworten, die nicht gestellt wurden. 

Meine Frage war, ob dies normal ist, dass der Rahmen auf dem Gewinde aufliegt.. Nicht warum das Gewinde sich in das Alu eingearbeitet hat.. 

Ich hoffe du hilfst deinem 12 jährigen nicht bei den Hausaufgaben.. Schreibst wahrscheinlich auch Text hin, bei multiple choice Aufgaben ? (okay, der Satz war jetzt doof) 

Schöne Woche kleine Trolle ✌?


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. April 2020)

PowerDreamer schrieb:


> wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen, hat sich das Gewinde in den Rahmen eingearbeitet... Frage von mir, warum ist das so





PhatBiker schrieb:


> Überlege doch mal wo das Hinterrad sein Lastpunkt zum Rahmen hin hat.
> 
> die Achse liegt mit dem Gewinde im Ausfallende.
> es können Abdrücke entstehen.





PowerDreamer schrieb:


> @PhatBiker Dein Problem ist es, dass du Fragen versuchst zu beantworten, die nicht gestellt wurden.





Toolkid schrieb:


> Wenn dir jemand hilft, sagt man danke


----------



## PhatBiker (8. April 2020)

PowerDreamer schrieb:


> ...., hat sich das Gewinde in den Rahmen eingearbeitet... Frage von mir, warum ist das so,





PowerDreamer schrieb:


> @PhatBiker ..... Nicht warum das Gewinde sich in das Alu eingearbeitet hat..
> 
> Schöne Woche kleine Trolle ✌?





PhatBiker schrieb:


> Überlege doch mal wo das Hinterrad sein Lastpunkt zum Rahmen hin hat.
> 
> Na, kommt es . . . ?
> 
> ...



Ähm, ich hab auf die Frage geantwortet . . . achnee, doch nicht so wirklich, hab ja nur zum selber nachdenken angeregt. 
Das kann schon weh tun . . . 

Schöne Quarantäne noch . . .


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (8. April 2020)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Überlege doch mal wo das Hinterrad sein Lastpunkt zum Rahmen hin hat.
> 
> Na, kommt es . . . ?
> 
> ...


Junge, Junge nee.
Wie soll sich ein(e) korrekt eingebautes LR Nabe so in den Rahmen einarbeiten können?
Schon allein die Kombination aus geriffelter Kontermutter (aus Stahl) und relativ weichem Alimum (in welches sich dies KoMu "eindrückt" verhindert dies durch den entstehen Formschluß wenigsten so gut daß diese tiefen Rillen i.G.g. unmöglich sind.

So einen Scheizz hinzubekommen, da bedarf es i.d.R. schon ausgemachter Duhhhmheit Mißgeschicklichkeit.
Wie z.B. *eine* falsch aufgestechte Balancerfeder. Dadurch kann sich der Schnellspanner lose rattern/rumpeln.
Oder der Schnellspannhebel wird als "Schraub"hebel genutzt statt diesen korrekt zu benutzen. Auch da ist Chance sehr hochh daß sich der Schnellspanner löst.

Dem widersprciht aber wiederum das der Riffelabdruchk der KoMu doch recht "sauber" daherkommt.
Woran das jetzt in diesem speziellen Fall liegen könnte, das läßt sich mittels einer Glaskugel aber sicherlich nicht ermitteln ....


----------

